

Student internships at UK startups - robinwarren
http://workinstartups.com/jobs/interns/

======
alexchamberlain
These interns better be paid.

~~~
robinwarren
It's not clear from the site if they are although some of the roles do mention
being paid. I'd hope so as well but I guess it's up to the individuals
involved if they want to pay/work for free.

